# How long do you cut for??



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Im currently looking at going on a cut to get more defined.

At present im 6ft 7 and weight 19st 9lb. I would say im about 20% body fat.

I dont want to lose to much size but i want to become more defined which obviously means shredding some fat. Minly round belly and chest areas.

My question is how long do you guys cut for?

im going away in may and want to look in best shape i can.

I know i will have to work out my calories and that im just interested to know how long to aim to cut for

thanks


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bigfoot1985 said:


> Im currently looking at going on a cut to get more defined.
> 
> At present im 6ft 7 and weight 19st 9lb. I would say im about 20% body fat.
> 
> ...


I'm in same boat, I'm 5.11 at 15%bf but I'm going away in aug/sept and I'm gonna cut from now until I'm happy with myself.. If that means cutting until holiday. So be it.. There's nothing wrong with cutting all year round.


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

I did get down to 18st but didnt feel i looked more defined.

I just felt i had lost size in which people were telling me


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

For me 10 weeks but I just find after too long cutting everything slows right down so a week eating back at a normal it then speeds things back up. You will lose some size of course the fat will give you more size but at the same time you will lose some muscle without aas to keep it. I wouldn't be aiming for how long but I would be aiming for 2 lbs a week as a natty. Thing is you've got a lot of fat to lose so at the start things will go quickly but once you get below say 15% or lower you will lose fat slower but youll notice eat pound as it melts away.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Until I'm happy.. When I last cut people said I looked bigger, but the definition got a bit crazy and I could see vains I'd never seen before so I stopped!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

L11 said:


> Until I'm happy.. When I last cut people said I looked bigger, but the definition got a bit crazy and I could see vains I'd never seen before so I stopped!


That would have made me keep going lol.. What was your diet like and what r ur stats atm?


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm into my 9th week of my first cut, the fat loss really kicked in arund week 5/6, didn't put a time scale on it though i hope to be complete by april with the way things are going. Each person is different so realy there's no diffinitive answer, just keep going till your happy with the way you look.

Plan your diet carefully, keep protein no less than 200g a day, use myfitnesspal to log all your food and keep track of calories and you'll be fine.

Cut your carbs right back (under 100g) a day and it will be alot quicker.

Good luck, plenty of time. Just stick with it.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just into my 4 week of fat burning, I doing Carb back loading so far i lost 14llb. i lost 9 llb in the 1st 10 days which was water retension. I'm aloud to eat high GI foods like sweets, pizza, ice cream at key points in the day.

I like to get myself to 10% bodyfat by april but if it takes longer then so be it.

Best advise someone can give you. set yourself a goal that you can reach in a set time.

eat no loss than 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight.

eat goods fats

stick to your diet.

Use your body metabolism to do all the hard work when burning body fat.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> That would have made me keep going lol.. What was your diet like and what r ur stats atm?


Well when I started I was about 11.5 stone, I was relatively lean anyway I just wanted to see how far I could take it.. I did about 2000 calories a day, very low carb but not keto, a sample day would be:

Meal 1 (before gym) : porridge, 30g oats, 20g whey

Meal 2: (breakfast) 4 turkey sausages and 6 scrambled egg whites

Meal 3: (lunch) tuna and salad or if I was feeling greedy, tuna in pitta

Meal 4: (dinner) 300g chicken and salad

Meal 5: (dessert) homemade flapjack, no sugar or butter or protein pancake

Some would say it has too much protein, but **** em, it worked. I went down to 11 stone.

I've since gone up to 12 stone in 4 months since but I'm at least as lean as I was at 11.5 stone.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

L11 said:


> Well when I started I was about 11.5 stone, I was relatively lean anyway I just wanted to see how far I could take it.. I did about 2000 calories a day, very low carb but not keto, a sample day would be:
> 
> Meal 1 (before gym) : porridge, 30g oats, 20g whey
> 
> ...


Nice, I'm 12.5 st.. Wanna loose a stone.. Maybe I think I don't consume enough calories? LOL

8am porridge

1pm chicken n rice n veg

6pm protein shake

8pm lean meat with just greens

Dessert Pancake with 3 egg whites 1 yoke ..

Not enough??


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

it takes me about 10 weeks to drop a stone then im pretty ripped up. but in generall you cut untill the job is done. leave yourself plenty of time. it also depend whether you cutting natural or not, this is because on juice u can diet harder without loosing muscle


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

I wont be using any gear whilst on a cut.

I will look at what im eating and maybe change the 4 rounds bread i have to just chicken salads to cut out carbs

Ive used myfitnesspal before so will check that out.

If i remember it says to lose 1lb per week it was summat like 3k calories a day!!!


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

I started mine in mid Dec at 81kgs. I was 17-18% body fat then and have given myself until April/May time to get down to 70kgs at 10-12% body fat whilst using a Keto diet. Have dropped 4.2 kgs so far and having a carb up every fortnight. Seems to be working well as I'm seeing more definition coming through.


----------

